# Winter attire?



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

So I assume this has come up before, but I know this is the first winter for many of our puppies... Are coats/sweaters actually recommended for smaller dogs or are they merely fashion statements? They do look adorable, but I would only use one if Emily needs it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I bought Lolly a fab coat yesterday and can't wait for it to arrive. I've noticed today that after her bath Lolly is shivering so I will probably put her coat on her to keep her a bit drier and warmer as they do tend to stay damp for ages (and Lolly hates the hairdrier!). I was also told this week that snow can be a problem too as it sticks to their legs causing them discomfort so I might have to look at making the leg warmers or buying a coat with legs just for the snow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

coats do help keep them dry and warm, ans can reduse snow balls in the winter.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I bought Lolly a fab coat yesterday and can't wait for it to arrive. I've noticed today that after her bath Lolly is shivering so I will probably put her coat on her to keep her a bit drier and warmer as they do tend to stay damp for ages (and Lolly hates the hairdrier!). I was also told this week that snow can be a problem too as it sticks to their legs causing them discomfort so I might have to look at making the leg warmers or buying a coat with legs just for the snow.


Oh Janet, which one did you go for, got a pic?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in Canada...so it gets bitter cold....-20 to -40 in the really cold nights....we had a jacket for Lady last winter as she was just a little baby....I am now going to get her another coat for the really cold nights....I think it depends on how cold it is....she has never seemed bothered by the cold....tho I do feel better about putting a coat on her


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh Janet, which one did you go for, got a pic?


I was going to wait until it came! but ok then pic to follow


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I got Obi's coat more for keeping him dryer when it's raining. He takes so long to dry out and I don't have the time to hair dryer him for ages after every walk. 

Having said all that it hasn't rained once when we walk since I bought the coat! In fact we've had the hottest Oct weather on records...lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool Janet, it's a doggy parker!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.barkingmadclothing.co.uk/shop/products.asp?cat=12

The one without the hood.



This is the type I will get for Weller as he had tough time with snow balls last year

It will have to be black or navy too as hubby would refuse to walk him in it otherwise!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL.. Karen get a rainbow coloured coat for Weller and tell your hubby to take Weller to the pub ... giggling ... 

I haven't got coats for mine yet .. I am going to see how it goes ... but I do want to find time to knit monty & milly style scarfs for them  ahhhh


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> coats do help keep them dry and warm, ans can reduse snow balls in the winter.


I could have made a small joke about reducing snow balls but I'll try and refrain!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Salfordnurse said:


> I could have made a small joke about reducing snow balls but I'll try and refrain!!!!


Funny, Simon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

snowy balls .. giggling ... 

Isn't a SNOWBALL a 70's cocktail


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely going for the leg warmers this year to try and avoid this!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG when you guys were talking snow balls I thought you meant little clinker ones .... Pickled onion size..... Not like that.

Just shown Derek who is now reconsidering the sock leg warmer idea. Anyone worked out how to keep them up yet?? Xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Bless! 

I remember snowballs, my mum & dad used to make them, I think you can buy them in individual bottles. That brings back memories!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Teddy they are impressive snowballs xxx

Great pic Tressa .. think we all need leg warmers ...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I love a Snowball at Xmas


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Me too Sarah, kids have "snowflakes" - very, very weak ones


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Advocaat and lemonade makes a Snowball ....  merrryyyyyy xmas drink ... lol


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa has 3 coats 2 waterproof ones for when its raining 1 for home (from the pound shop) and 1 in the van ( expensive lake district pet shop) , and now its dark nights a high viz 1 for evening walks. she does look very cute in all of then.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> OMG when you guys were talking snow balls I thought you meant little clinker ones .... Pickled onion size..... Not like that.
> 
> Just shown Derek who is now reconsidering the sock leg warmer idea. Anyone worked out how to keep them up yet?? Xx


Wee elastic braces? Hope the fur will hold them in place, but maybe have to come up with another idea if that doesn't work.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good thread. Looks like I'm going to have to get a collection of outdoor attire.

Those snowballs on Teddy? are seriously impressive.

Does anyone know if they sell boots for doggies ?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, you can get them - I think they are called Pawz or something like that. Kendal would know.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Believe it or not when I got home today I found that somebody had bought a gift for Emily and it was a doggy coat! It is very cute with reflectors on the back for night-time walks. I will happily put it on her (as well as the pink raincoat that my kids had insisted I buy several weeks ago!) My mother will be happy too- she had pulled out some knitting patterns for doggy sweaters- now I will let her make one for her grandpuppy!


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

and after seeing that picture of Teddy (very cute!) I think I will go for the legwarmers and boots too!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the pawz link http://pawzdogboots.com/

Seriously .... I'm still working on getting my little girl something pink .... Dog boots .... Hubby ...... Definitely not going to happen ... He thought I was joking about leg Warmers!!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Here's the pawz link http://pawzdogboots.com/
> 
> Seriously .... I'm still working on getting my little girl something pink .... Dog boots .... Hubby ...... Definitely not going to happen ... He thought I was joking about leg Warmers!!!!!


He might see the error of his ways when the snow arrives


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Emily's mommy said:


> Thanks everybody! Believe it or not when I got home today I found that somebody had bought a gift for Emily and it was a doggy coat! It is very cute with reflectors on the back for night-time walks. I will happily put it on her (as well as the pink raincoat that my kids had insisted I buy several weeks ago!) My mother will be happy too- she had pulled out some knitting patterns for doggy sweaters- now I will let her make one for her grandpuppy!


What a nice surprise for you - and Emily! Your mother could have a wee business going - knitting legwarmers for the forum members


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you think these could work in the snow? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Dog...s_Dogs&var=&hash=item870d99e996#ht_755wt_1189


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't think they would be good in the snow, Clare - they would get too soggy. The rubber Pawz boots help though, along with the leg warmers, of course


----------

